# Helicopters At War. A different place and time.



## beenthere (26 Jul 2008)

http://choppertech.blogspot.com/  I found this recently. It's about the bush war in Rhodesia/Zimbabwe and the writer is a former Rhodesian Air Force helicopter tech who flew on helicopters during the war. They were very short of equipment as there was an embargo and they couldn't import military equipment or most other things so they used every piece of kit that they had to it's best advantage. They had absolutely excellent people in their security forces and lots of civilian expertise to back them up. Most civilians were also in the reserve and did a stint on call up every year and got called up whenever the situation got really hot as well.

I was over there in 1980 during the elections and we operated our three Buffaloes from their New Sarum base near Salisbury and we got a chance to see their operations first hand and got to know some of their people quite well. They had a Dakota that was used at Arnhem, a SAS reservist who was dropped at Arnhem and both were still operational.


----------

